# Puerta NAND 3 entradas de una de 4



## apos (Nov 6, 2006)

Mi pregunta es muy sencilla, pero no lo encuentro en ningún mensaje. ¿Cómo puedo convertir una puerta NAND de 4 entradas en una de 3? ¿La entrada que me queda libre la pongo a alimentación o simplemente hago un puente con otra entrada?


----------



## Turkito (Nov 6, 2006)

colocas una de las patas a tierra(masa)!, ya q tendras un "1" a la salida solo si todos son 0!..  En las NAND al colocar una de las entradas a "1" ya la salida es cero, entonces debes colocar esa 4ta entrada a "0" para que dependa solo de las otras 3 entradas.....


----------



## apos (Nov 6, 2006)

No es al revés?? O sea si yo pongo la patilla a alimentación le estoy metiendo un "1", por tanto dependerá del resto de patillas, no? Sin embargo si le meto un "0", el resultado siempre será un "1"... 
No sé    Según tengo entendido la ecuación de la función NAND es (A.B) todo ello negado, pero según me lo explicas tu es A negado . B negado.


----------



## diedelamo (Nov 6, 2006)

estas en lo cierto


----------



## Turkito (Nov 6, 2006)

pos claro hermanito! es lo opuesto de la AND, si la AND con todas las entradas en "1" te da "1" a la salida, entonces la NAND con todas las entradas en "0" te da "1" a la salida...


----------

